# Suche Wlan-Stick oder Wlan-Karte für 100Mbit Internet



## Friday13th (8. März 2011)

*Suche Wlan-Stick oder Wlan-Karte für 100Mbit Internet*

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einem Wlan-Adapter für meinen  Desktop PC. Habe mir einen ASUS RT-N56U Router zugelegt, welcher die  100Mbit meines DSL Anschlußes locker packen sollte. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer passenden Wlan Lösung für meinen PC finde aber auch nach tagelanger Suche keine richtigen Test im Internet.
Welchen Adapter könnt Ihr mir empfehlen, welcher gut zum Router passt in Sachen Geschwindigkeit, ob Karte oder Stick ist hierbei vollkommen egal, hauptsache die Geschwindigkeit passt.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Jimini (8. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Wlan-Stick oder Wlan-Karte für 100Mbit Internet*

Dafür sollte ein WLAN-Adapter mit n-Spezifikation ausreichen. Bedenke aber, dass du hierfür auch einen Router oder Access-Point benötigst, welcher die 100 MBit von der Leitung ins kabellose Netz übertragen kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Friday13th (8. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Wlan-Stick oder Wlan-Karte für 100Mbit Internet*

Danke für das aufmerksame Lesen meines Posts. Habe geschrieben welche Router ich mir diesbezüglich zugelegt habe und ich bin nicht deiner Meinung, dass jeder x-beliebige Draft-n Stick problemlos 100Mbit empfangen kann, daher die Frage nach Erfahrungswerten. Es wird wohl gewisse Unterschiede zwischen einen Stick/Karte für 5€ von Firma NoName mit angeblicher 300Mbit Unterstütztung und einem Marken Stick/Karte für 50€. Natürlich ist nicht das teuerste Produkt das beste, sonst wüsste ich ja was ich kaufen müsste, aber auf jeden Fall ist nicht alles wo Draft-n droben steht genauso gut oder schlecht.


----------



## robbe (8. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Wlan-Stick oder Wlan-Karte für 100Mbit Internet*

Allgemein würde ich eher zu einer Karte statt zum Stick raten. Brauchst du für PCI oder PCIe?


----------



## Jimini (8. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Wlan-Stick oder Wlan-Karte für 100Mbit Internet*



Friday13th schrieb:


> Danke für das aufmerksame Lesen meines Posts.


 
Gern geschehen!

MfG Jimini


----------



## Friday13th (8. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Wlan-Stick oder Wlan-Karte für 100Mbit Internet*



robbe schrieb:


> Allgemein würde ich eher zu einer Karte statt zum Stick raten. Brauchst du für PCI oder PCIe?


 
Ist beides OK.


----------



## robbe (8. März 2011)

*AW: Suche Wlan-Stick oder Wlan-Karte für 100Mbit Internet*

Diese hier soll recht ordentlich sein: HP Wireless LAN Adapter, 300Mbps, PCIe x1 (FH971AT) Produktdetailansicht Planet4one GmbH


----------

